# Best smartphones under Rs 20,000



## sts (Nov 24, 2010)

Hi,

I am planning to buy a new smart phone for myself. But unfortunately as there are lots in the market, Im a bit confused with which I should go for. If I like the mobile, its price might be high, or if the price is in my range, it might not have enough features. I am mainly interested in Sony Ericsson, Samsung, and HTC brands. Else anyone can suggest any other better brands.

The main features I am interested in are:
1) Camera- 3.2MP or more
2) Blutooth
3) Amoled screen
4) WiFi
5) TV-out port
6) Capacitive screen
7) GPS
8) Very good sound quality
9) Price- below 20k


Please advise....


----------



## desiibond (Nov 24, 2010)

hmm. I think you will get better deals if you increase the budget a bit and there is lot of difference between sub-20k and above phones.


1. Nokia N8: 22k
2. HTC Legend: 23k
3. N900: 24k
4. Milestone: 21k
5. Samsung Galaxy S: 26k
6. HTC Desire: 27k
7. SE Xperia X10: 25k-26k


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 24, 2010)

desiibond said:


> 1. Nokia N8: 22k



from where u got this price???

@sts: go for samsung wave


----------



## desiibond (Nov 24, 2010)

KaranTh85 said:


> from where u got this price???
> 
> @sts: go for samsung wave



not the right price? someone on twitter said that it is retailing for some 22k.


----------



## NainO (Nov 24, 2010)

Nokia c7 meets all of your requirements.
But it seems like both c7 and n8 are facing some software issues ...

Better go for motorola milestone...


----------



## pauldmps (Nov 24, 2010)

Get Samsung Wave S8500. It meets all of your requirements:

1) Camera- 5MP with LED Flash (Can record 720p videos)
2) Bluetooth - 3.0 with A2DP
3) Screen - Super AMOLED touchscreen (capacitive, 2M colors, )
4) WiFi - Yes
5) TV-out port - Yes (according to gsmarena.com, check before buying)
6) Capacitive screen - Yes
7) GPS - Yes
8) Very good sound quality - Good according to the reviews.
9) Price- About 17k (according to fonearena.com, check with your dealer)

The OS is Samsung BADA which supports true multitasking. The number of apps available for the OS has increased much, so it won't be a problem either.

Official Phonearena Review:*www.phonearena.com/reviews/Samsung-Wave-S8500-Review_id2452

Official GSMarena Review: *www.gsmarena.com/samsung_s8500_wave-review-480.php

Fonearena (Indian site) Specs: *www.fonearena.com/samsung-s8500-wave_1128.html


----------



## desiibond (Nov 24, 2010)

NainO said:


> Nokia c7 meets all of your requirements.
> But it seems like both c7 and n8 are facing some software issues ...
> 
> Better go for motorola milestone...



C7 is kind of overpriced and yes, it's better to wait and see than to jump the S^3 ship right now. If the budget is 20k, Milestone would be the best bet (like NainO said). 

@pauldmps, If I am right, Samsung has pulled Wave out of the market to make way for new wave phones and Galaxy phones.


----------



## pauldmps (Nov 24, 2010)

> If I am right, Samsung has pulled Wave out of the market to make way for new wave phones and Galaxy phones.



Still it might be available. If not, Wave II is just round the corner.

P.S. : I would not buy a Nokia Symbian device - They are overpriced & the OS is getting poor reviews everywhere.

EDIT:
Wave is available at some online stores so it should be available in the market too.


----------



## NainO (Nov 24, 2010)

Yes, WAVE has TV Out but sadly no cable to fulfill that purpose.
Sound quality is decent/good(for phone with one speaker) but not very good(as of phones with two speakers hav).
I myself own a WAVE, its 2-3 months old and cost me around 17.5k 
Yes wave is a great device but gonna be extinct from market as samsung has launches wave 2(didnt liked it though)...

But milestone has 3.7 inches screen, full qwerty keypad, android and great built quality...

You cannot go wrong with both of these mobile phones...


----------



## elton_1991 (Nov 24, 2010)

NainO said:


> Yes, WAVE has TV Out but sadly no cable to fulfill that purpose.
> Sound quality is decent/good(for phone with one speaker) but not very good(as of phones with two speakers hav).
> I myself own a WAVE, its 2-3 months old and cost me around 17.5k
> Yes wave is a great device but gonna be extinct from market as samsung has launches wave 2(didnt liked it though)...
> ...



Dude,use nokia 5800 tv cable,u can get it at any nokia store or good mobile store..it works perfectly for me..

Oh and +1 to buying the wave


----------



## NainO (Nov 26, 2010)

^^^me too.
Using TV Out cable provided with my previous Nokia N82. And it works fine too... 

But it wud hav been better if it was bundled with wave too...


----------

